# Annual Physical



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Do you guys that have made the move get annual physicals with cholesterol screening and PSA tests? Do you go to a hospital to get this done? Prostrate cancer runs in my family so it's something I might need to be concerned about. Would definitely go back to the US for treatment if it happens knock on wood.


----------



## Shanghai88 (Jul 23, 2013)

I use Britannia Medical Centre here in AC for both General Doctors and Dentists.

Get all the regular blood tests including PSA done twice a year.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Do you guys that have made the move get annual physicals with cholesterol screening and PSA tests? Do you go to a hospital to get this done? Prostrate cancer runs in my family so it's something I might need to be concerned about. Would definitely go back to the US for treatment if it happens knock on wood.


There are many good doctors and hospitals in the larger cities here. Most doctors will refer you to a hospital or private testing labs such as "Acu-Med" etc. For serious medical issues including surgeries etc, one need not go home for treatment. There are good cancer centers here, but the best is in Malaysia and even Singapore. Medical tourism is popular in those places and treatment as well as safety is as good if not better than back home. My understanding too is the places in Malaysia accept most medical insurance policies. Saves going so far for treatment and usually is far less $$$ for the same thing.


Gene


----------

